# Madeira-is it nice? What age group would it suit?



## MBoyle (12 May 2011)

Has anyone been to Madeira?  What was is like?  What was there to do there?  Can you recommend a hotel?  What age group would enjoy a holiday there?  Me and my fella are in our late 30's.  Is Madeira more for an older age group?

All info will be greatly appreciated as we are about to book but wanted to check what others thought of it first.

Thanks guys,

J


----------



## joer (14 May 2011)

Hi Jupitor

We were there about six years ago and found it a really lovely place.Lots of lovely hotels ,not sure about night life though. We went for a relaxing break and thats what it was. We went on a few trips of the Island which were very good. What we saw of it there were not too many teenagers there. I would say its perfect for you. Be prepared for Time share reps though , they are everywhere.We will go back again .

If you do go i hope you enjoy it as much as we did.


----------



## Eithneangela (14 May 2011)

I suggest that it's really nice for oldies and goldies - not sure if anyone under 50 would really enjoy it - ok maybe at the right time the weather is great, but no similar activities for young ones withing walking distance of hotels etc.  If you want a nice, quiet holiday with lots of outdoor walking activities - great - otherwise I wouldn't really recomment for any live wires under 30.


----------



## noel99 (14 May 2011)

We were there for two weeks over christmas and new years. They have the largest fire work display at new year, which blew our minds! the street below us turned into a party as well.Lots of cruise ships arrive daily, with mostly older tourists. We brought our girls (1 and 6), and had plenty to see each day. cable cars and amazing gardens.A hire car is needed to get around the island. Funchal is the only big city, on the south with 100,000 pop. The north is very quiet, and can be accessed through tunnels up to 3km long! The top of the island is cold at about 1800mts. 
All in all, a very beautiful island, not as hot as the canaries, but much more lush, with no larger louts. But Gomera remains my favorite...


----------



## horusd (15 May 2011)

noel99 said:


> ...All in all, a very beautiful island, not as hot as the canaries, but much more lush, with* no larger louts*. But Gomera remains my favorite...


 

So do they have just *midget louts* then ?


----------



## roker (15 May 2011)

We have been 3 times, last visit was November. There are few beaches, all hotels are excellent, but I would suggest a hotel in Funchal which is not a holiday resort but a proper town/city, there is an old part to the East and a new part to the West. The whole place is like a garden, very safe with little crime, there is a nice friendly atmosphere. There is lots to do and see with bus trips over the mountains, safary trips off the main highways. the are about 130 road tunnels cutting through the mountains. Look up www.madeira-web.com/PagesUK/index.html I love the webcams, they update every 15 minute, you can see what the weather is like and if there is any pasenger liners in port.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (16 May 2011)

http://www.lido-tours.com/en/index.html

We enjoyed a Christmas break there but didn't love it. Try the Scabbard fish if you go. Visit the gardens. Use local buses as we did rather than go on expensive tours. A week would be more than enough to visit.


----------



## Mpsox (16 May 2011)

Mid 30s, went there for a week after we got married a few years ago and loved it. All we wanted was peace and quiet and it was grand. It's not a place for beaches, night life isn't great but it has beautiful scenery, good reastaurants and is very safe.

It depends on what kind on holiday you are after


----------



## MBoyle (17 May 2011)

Thanks for your replies guys.
It might be a bit quiet, but perhaps not...

Any other comments?

J


----------



## irishmoss (18 May 2011)

I wouldn't rave about it, it's okay. I found it expensve last year.
Funchal is a beautiful location but on one side is concrete block of hotels that are a good walk to the town centre. Everything will be closed by midnight
I woudln't be rushing to go back


----------

